# Rip Sheldon



## dacons (Jul 9, 2012)

We lost our little rescue beardie Wednesday he wasn't the healthiest and we aren't sure how old he was but he came along way since we found him wandering around a car park where we live. 
We are gonna miss you little man










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for your loss RIP little man


----------

